
Is It Possible to Create a Decentralized Internet? - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/is-it-possible-to-create-a-decentralized-internet-this-startup-and-its-farmers-think-so-ey2e3ycf
======
atrilumen
I don't know; do you want to build services that depend on random hardware on
residential internet connections, hoping they stay online, while exposing
metadata to the entire WAN or slowing it down with some kind of mixnet
protocol?

To me, edge networks make more sense. Distribute your services across
datacenters close to your users.

